# Shoulder height.



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Just trying to get a more comfortable with my bow, just increased my DL by 1/2" so that now the string just touches my nose
Also increased my D-loop length by1/4"(it was really short)
Does my draw shoulder look a little high? If so any tips/suggestions on how to lower it?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Redo photo with camera phone 3X farther away, so we can see the ground, can see your shoes and can see ALL of the bow.

1) draw is too long...that's why head is tilted backwards.
2) draw shoulder is too high
3) bow hand wrist is way vertical...cuz knuckles are also way vertical. Need knuckles at 45 degrees, and wrist near horizontal.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

OK, I got some time this evening to set up my DSLR and take a couple more pics. I shortened my DL by 1/2"


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i like to see a guy use a little more open stance than the completely closed stance you have. it allows slightly better tension across the upper back, but you need to shorten your draw length in order to do it. your fully closed stance is because your draw length is too long. don't feel like the Lone Ranger,...most everybody starts out pr shoots for a long time with too long a draw length and that imparts all sorts of defects in their form and shooting.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

When you say open stance, do you mean move my feet further apart or standing more square to the target?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Drop the draw another 1/2-inch shorter.
Keep bow arm elbow the same as always.
Lean FORWARDS, so the tip of nose swings upper half of body CLOSER to the target.
Shorter draw, means the right elbow swings up HIGHER than your right wrist.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Dropped another 1/2" off my draw length, elbow has come up a little.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Try shooting groups with this shorter draw length, and take photos.


----------



## Ebaybow (May 24, 2010)

Start with your feet and get vertical. Read a.good Wise book!








CORE ARCHERY, Train Yourself to HIT THE BULLSEYE, then DO IT AGAIN and AGAIN | Share the Outdoors


Train Mental Skill and Subconscious Mind to Excellence with Proper Back Tension Building Blocks to Solid, Consistent Arrow-Shooting Form Learn from a Champion By Forrest Fisher with Larry Wise When your form is physically complete and practiced so it operates through the subconscious mind, you...



www.sharetheoutdoors.com





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> Try shooting groups with this shorter draw length, and take photos.


A couple 30 meter groups from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Excellent shooting. Well done.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

merlinron said:


> i like to see a guy use a little more open stance than the completely closed stance you have. it allows slightly better tension across the upper back, but you need to shorten your draw length in order to do it. your fully closed stance is because your draw length is too long. don't feel like the Lone Ranger,...most everybody starts out pr shoots for a long time with too long a draw length and that imparts all sorts of defects in their form and shooting.


an open stance has a shooter facing the target a bit more. ....an imaginary line through your ankles are at angle to the shooting line, instead of closer to being parallel with the arrow's line of flight.


----------

